# horses



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Are you talking about BLM horses? Their not slaughtered the excess are standing in feed lots costing tax payers $1000's each year. I love horses but I'd rather see those ones sold to the highest bidder and the money used to support the wild herds.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with county.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

That's their issue, actually. The BLM mustangs are being sold for $125 each... pretty low if you ask me. The only problem is, not many people want a wild horse when they could have a tame one and even fewer people have the know how to work with a wild horse. Trust me, the BLM is not just holding these horses for kicks and giggles so they can waste tax money. They really have no other option.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually they do have other options legally but choose not to do them. They can sell them to slaughter or kill them.


----------

